

The most innovative coach in college football - herdrick
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/04/magazine/04coach.html
Written by one of the best living writers, Michael Lewis.
======
aptimpropriety
You know, reading that made me think not of start-ups, exactly (where the
rules of the game are so indefinite), but more so video gamers.

People who endlessly analyze certain parameters in order to maximize
productivity in a system - perhaps childhoods spent playing strategy games is
an unacknowledged criteria for attaining certain kinds of success.

------
pg
That was fascinating. It's just like startups...

------
dangoldin
It's also interesting to note that this was written by Michael Lewis, author
of Liar's Poker.

~~~
herdrick
He's great. I'm surprised you don't hear more people talking about that book
in connection with the current financial panic.

~~~
dangoldin
Yep. He writes a bunch of columns for Bloomberg too. They tend to be quite
sarcastic and witty.

<http://www.bloomberg.com/news/commentary/lewis.html>

------
muerdeme
Mike Leach is by far my favorite personality in sports (though I was raised in
Lubbock). He really is crazy like a fox.

"The Madman of West Texas": <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqRz9gQfYr8>

------
ars
...if Leach had the same access to talent as [better schools]....

Actually, I think he would do worse. For some reason it seems to me that
genius is born from the hardship and adversity, and making life easier for
people actually makes them work poorer.

------
kennon
The first thing that popped into my head was: Asperger's?

------
jfornear
Leach is hardly known for anything more than running up the score at the end
of easy wins while still failing to beat the spread.

~~~
xiaoma
Since when has beating Texas A&M been an easy win? Other than Michigan and
Notre Dame, what team has been as strong over the years?

[http://lifetussle.wordpress.com/2008/02/19/all-time-best-
col...](http://lifetussle.wordpress.com/2008/02/19/all-time-best-college-
football-programs-is-your-school-on-the-list/)

